# White Ape 2020 Log



## white ape (Mar 3, 2020)

Finally decided to start a log. This is March and I turn 23 at the end of it. I have not kept in the best shape and am working to correct that. I decided that for March I am going to do something a little different. This month I will be doing the 10,000 rep swing challenge that I saw posted by Dan John https://www.t-nation.com/workouts/10000-swing-kettlebell-workout
Should help out my glutes, abs, hamstrings, and back. Too much sitting in an office these last 5 years. Want to get that all firing again

I gave it a trial run on Saturday. Grips starts to give away on the 50 rep set on the 3rd round. Went to the gym today and did it. So it is a 24KG kettlebell. You work in a strength exercise as well. Today was overhead press. The weight I chose ended up being too light. Used 95 pounds. Wasn't sure how it would go.

10 swings
1 press
15 swings
2 press
25 swings
3 press
50 swings
rest 

That is one of 5 rounds. Completed all rounds in 25 minutes. Followed it up with some abs and stretching. 

Measurements as of today:
201 pounds
BF unknown - 20ish?
Neck - 16.5"
chest - 46"
waist - 40"
biceps - 16R 15.5 L
Thighs - 24-25"

Diet:
not tracking calories. Eating Whole Foods. limiting carbs such as bread. Eating mostly veggies, meat, nuts, eggs, and a little fruit. No alcohol this month. Will only drink water and tea. Well and a coffee in the morning.


----------



## white ape (Mar 3, 2020)

Current photos


----------



## The Tater (Mar 3, 2020)

Looking forward to following along!


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 3, 2020)

Good work so far keep it up!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 3, 2020)

Good start, Mate. Track those foods - MyFitnessPal is yer friend. Learn yer TDEE and run 200 cals below it and watch the magic happen.


----------



## Trump (Mar 3, 2020)

I am in for the ride good luck


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 3, 2020)

Start tracking calories ... also consider reviewing some workout regimens here ... you dont need to reinvent the wheel ... 25 minutes will not get most the results their after ... is there a reason your avoiding traditional compound movements with BBs & DBs ... what are your overall fitness goals ...?


----------



## CJ (Mar 3, 2020)

I like the program as it's written, just make sure you're using a challenging weight for the strength lifts in between the swings. And remember, KB swings are ALL glutes and hammies, the arms/shoulders are just as long for the ride. 

This is a good 4-5 week breakup from the traditional style programs, you'll do well with it.


----------



## German89 (Mar 3, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Good start, Mate. Track those foods - MyFitnessPal is yer friend. Learn yer TDEE and run 200 cals below it and watch the magic happen.



I second myfitness pal.  I find it easiest for doing all the thinking for you.. All you need to do is punch in what you want to eat, it calculates it all.  You play with portions. 

I recommend punching all your food items in manually, more accurate.  A serving size may be 150g but all you want is 75g, and boom, it does the math.  I fukkin love it!!


----------



## white ape (Mar 3, 2020)

Alright, so it sounds like everyone is for tracking calories. I have ran the my fitness app before. just never kept up with it. no time like the present to give it another run

workout complete today. Kind of disliking this program already. There isn't enough variation, nor does the whole body get worked well. SO I am adding in some extra work. First off, 25 or less minutes is not enough. Second, I feel like I am neglecting much of my body if I just stick to the swing challenge.

Todays workout:

Started with 30 minutes on treadmill. 3.7MPH at a 3 incline. Needed to get some blood into my legs. My hamstrings have never hurt so bad. 

Swing Challenge with push ups. Completed in 23 minutes. Grip was giving out way early though. Hoping my grip improves. I could probably knock this little challenge out in under 18 minutes. pushups in between swings. 5 push ups in between each group of reps. 

10 swings
5 pushup
15 swings
5 pushups
25 swings
5 pushups
50 swings
rest

Add 4 more rounds. 

At the end I did I few more sets of pushups.

Added work:

leg press: 3 plates each side
4x10

calf raises : 4x15

Stretching


----------



## white ape (Mar 3, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Start tracking calories ... also consider reviewing some workout regimens here ... you dont need to reinvent the wheel ... 25 minutes will not get most the results their after ... is there a reason your avoiding traditional compound movements with BBs & DBs ... what are your overall fitness goals ...?



It is just for this month. Thought it would be a cool thing to do. Normally my workout is much more traditional. 

Goals: this month just trying this little experiment. Supposedly it is a good way to strip some fat off in a month. Long term goals, get leaner and bigger. After this month I will post pics again and ask for opinions on which direction to head. I posted quite a bit of details in my intro post when I first got here. 

Joints hurt too much for powerlifting and such. Will focus on gaining strength and working on my overall appearance. See where it leads. My body feels better in a moderate rep range and not the low rep range. Really just tired of being a fatty and trying to get back into shape. After I left the Marines I haven't been consistent at all.


----------



## white ape (Mar 3, 2020)

Alright. So I can't edit a post here so we will just keep moving.

TDEE says 2954 for maintenance
My fitness pal says 2840 to lose 1 pound per week. 

Looking at what I have ate so far today and how I feel, I will shoot for 2700 per day and see how I feel. Does that seem high to anyone else?


----------



## Trump (Mar 3, 2020)

Nope it’s a starting point stay there and see how you get along



white ape said:


> Alright. So I can't edit a post here so we will just keep moving.
> 
> TDEE says 2954 for maintenance
> My fitness pal says 2840 to lose 1 pound per week.
> ...


----------



## The Tater (Mar 4, 2020)

white ape said:


> Alright. So I can't edit a post here so we will just keep moving.
> 
> TDEE says 2954 for maintenance
> My fitness pal says 2840 to lose 1 pound per week.
> ...



eat that consistently for a week and see what happens. I was around 200-300 cals under my tdee calculator before I saw results but mileage may vary.


----------



## white ape (Mar 4, 2020)

Okay. Tracked food today.

TDEE is 2954 for maintenance 
My fit pal refreshed.... said I need 2460 to lose a pound a week. 
Ate 2499
162 protein   
179 carb.     
84 fat.


----------



## CJ (Mar 4, 2020)

If you stay at 2500 Cals, give it 2 weeks before making any adjustments, if necessary. There's kind of a lag time in the body before you start to see changes happening.


----------



## white ape (Mar 4, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> If you stay at 2500 Cals, give it 2 weeks before making any adjustments, if necessary. There's kind of a lag time in the body before you start to see changes happening.



That is the plan. I am way under that so far today. Looks like I will be having a large dinner! I don't have an issue keeping well under my allotted carbs. My fat is high due to the foods I eat so that offsets the lack of carbs and helps with energy. (nuts, avocados, peanut butter) Tough to get all my protein without going over on calories though. Possibly due to the fact that I am new at tracking all this. Suggestions? 

Side note: 2500 might end up being too low. Will stick to it for a few weeks as suggested. When I was living in Houston I easily ate 4500 - 5000 calories a day. That doesn't include alcohol. Maybe gained 5 pounds in a year. This was when I would get off work, get Taco Bell or a food truck burrito on my way home. Get home and smoke a couple bowls and THEN eat. Because it tasted even better that way. haha.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 4, 2020)

white ape said:


> It is just for this month. Thought it would be a cool thing to do. Normally my workout is much more traditional.
> 
> Goals: this month just trying this little experiment. Supposedly it is a good way to strip some fat off in a month. Long term goals, get leaner and bigger. After this month I will post pics again and ask for opinions on which direction to head. I posted quite a bit of details in my intro post when I first got here.
> 
> Joints hurt too much for powerlifting and such. Will focus on gaining strength and working on my overall appearance. See where it leads. My body feels better in a moderate rep range and not the low rep range. Really just tired of being a fatty and trying to get back into shape. After I left the Marines I haven't been consistent at all.



LOL - I totally identify with just feeling fat and want to be in shape like immediately (like in years past) ... the great news is we can definitely get back there ... just takes diet .. workouts and some discipline mixed in ...


----------



## white ape (Mar 4, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> LOL - I totally identify with just feeling fat and want to be in shape like immediately (like in years past) ... the great news is we can definitely get back there ... just takes diet .. workouts and some discipline mixed in ...



Shit part is - would have been easier to just stay in shape and progress from there! haha. This is what I get for being a lazy drunken slob for a few years.


----------



## white ape (Mar 5, 2020)

No gym today. Watched my newborn while my wife ran a bunch of errands and I finished up a bunch of homework.

2232 Cals
164 Protein
207 Carbs
87 fat


----------



## CJ (Mar 5, 2020)

white ape said:


> . My fat is high due to the foods I eat so that offsets the lack of carbs and helps with energy. (nuts, avocados, peanut butter) Tough to get all my protein without going over on calories though. Possibly due to the fact that I am new at tracking all this. Suggestions?
> .



You'll figure it out, but lots of meats have protein and fats, while nuts/avocado are almost all fat. Maybe occasionally add some steak instead of nuts/avocado? Or eggs with the yolk? Fatty fish, like wild caught salmon? All those have decent amounts of fats for energy too.


----------



## white ape (Mar 5, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You'll figure it out, but lots of meats have protein and fats, while nuts/avocado are almost all fat. Maybe occasionally add some steak instead of nuts/avocado? Or eggs with the yolk? Fatty fish, like wild caught salmon? All those have decent amounts of fats for energy too.



hahah I was actually trying to eat a little less red meat. I eat it almost every day at least one meal. Switch it up with some chicken and pork. I eat 3-4 full eggs everyday. I do not believe in egg whites only. No nuts today and half an avocado. Ate Chicken, Steak, pork chops, and full eggs today. I ended up going past what my fitness pal suggested for protein intake. Went past the fat intake as well though. 

My eating was just not on point when I replied earlier. Had only eaten like 650 calories by that point. Will probably still try to back down the fats and add some protein.

Thanks CJ. You always trying to help everyone. It is appreciated


----------



## white ape (Mar 5, 2020)

This is what I tracked for eating today


----------



## German89 (Mar 5, 2020)

white ape said:


> View attachment 9335
> View attachment 9336
> View attachment 9337
> 
> This is what I tracked for eating today


Never mind, just scrolled up


----------



## white ape (Mar 6, 2020)

Workout:
30 minutes treadmill, 3% @ 3.7mph

Swings and goblet squats - 23 minutes - felt good - grip sucks
Still feels like not enough work so added the below

Incline DB press 4x8 55# DB
Lat pull down 3x8 120#
DB curl 3x10 25# DB
Tricep pressdown 3x10 55#
Reverse Bar curl 3x10 45#
Overhead tricep rope extensions 3x10 40#

Food:
2504 cal
196 P
191 C
111 F


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 6, 2020)

Ape, I love the overhead rope extensions.  Elbows don't make noise and it feels great.  Not to mention how it engages the core better than a regular pushdown.  Good work, brother!


----------



## white ape (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## white ape (Jul 3, 2020)

I really lost steam when my gym shut down. To be honest with everyone, I managed to do the body weight workouts for about a month before they got stale for me. At that point I was stuck at home and just started drinking by noon each day. I put 15 pounds back on over the next couple months. I now sit back up at 205-210 depending on the day. I’m starting to get back into the swing of things. Went on TRT, not
drinking during the week (still drinking on weekends though), eating cleaner, but still need to find a gym. 

not a post feeling sorry for myself. It’s my log and I just want to be honest with everyone that has followed. I ****ed up and I failed. Again. I am starting to rectify the situation. 

Moving forward:

TRT - doc has bumped me to 150mg Test C per
week. One shot. Also taking one mg tablet of anastrozol with my shot. This coming Monday will be the new dose level. I wanted to go to 200mg but my doctor didn’t even call and discuss it it with me. Just bumped me to 150. 

My original test levels were at 132. Range was 250-800. At 4 weeks with 100mg dose my test levels were up to 311, but my estrogen was slightly above nomral
as well. 

Diet - so far not back to tracking calories. Eating smaller proportions. I could use some
advice on how to track calories when your wife wants to make stews, soups, and grain dishes with multiple ingredients in them? Do I have to steer clear of all of this and just cook all my food separately? What about when cooking a large chunk of meat like a roast or 3 pound skirt steak? How does one manage to break it down and track those calories/macros? 

exercise - moving a lot more. Now that I’m working I’m walk more and I’m the heat more. That’s good. My gym did this soft opening which had so many stipulations that I cancelled. Today my goal is food shopping as well as finding a new gym that isn’t bullshit. 

Current goals -
stop drinking (it’s a difficult one for me)

figure out how to track my eating without having totally separate meals from my wife. This may not be possible. 

start back in a new gym with a 3 day a week total body program. Was doing on that I loved before covid. Was getting rapidly stronger and felt good. 

any and all advice is appreciated.


----------



## Jin (Jul 3, 2020)

The advice is easy the execution is hard. 

Make your goals. 
Determine your sacrifices. 
Define your schedule (sleep, training, rest)
Stop eating your wife’s food and prep your own. 

Use discipline to be consistent eveyday for three to four weeks. 

Now your discipline is habit. Done. 

You’re a smart guy. You already knew all the things I wrote above. Now somebody has told you to do it. So do it. 

*IMO a life of discipline should be multifaceted. Mind/Body/Spirit. Pick out some flaws you’d like to get rid of. Weaknesses you no longer wish to put up with. Work on those while you are in the intense period of making physical discipline a habit. 

You got
this.


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2020)

Just get back on track, this period will become nothing more than a blip as time moves on.

Quit the drinking and start food prepping. Less decisions you have to make, the less chances to go off the rails. 

In regards to the wife's mixed meals, I'll tell you what I do. I eat 5 meals per day, the first 4 I cook for myself, so I know exactly what's in them. Most dinners the wife cooks them. Often it's a mixed food mess, like yours. Sometimes it's even vegan, so it's definitely a wildcard. If I didn't eat it, she'd think that I was an asshole, so that's not an option. Plus.... If I'm not cooking, I'm not complaining. 

What she'll do though, is leave whatever boxes, cans, mixes, etc... on the counter(don't forget to ask if she used oils or butter), so I can track all that and divide it by the number of meals that it yielded. It's a rough estimate, but it gets you in the ballpark. And unless you're prepping for a show, ballpark is plenty good enough.

I'll usually leave myself ~800 calories for her dinners. If it goes over, it won't be by much, and I can just have a few less Cals the following day to offset it. If it's under, well then I add a snack to it, maybe an apple and a piece of string cheese for example.

Just get back to making good decisions!!!


----------



## white ape (Jul 3, 2020)

Good advice CJ and Jin. You’re right. It all comes down to one thing - DO IT. I either do or I don’t.


----------



## white ape (Jul 4, 2020)

Day 1. No drinking 

today was good. Went for a walk with my kid this am. Pushed the stroller and drank coffee. It’s difficult for me to not drink booze while I’m at home all day.


----------



## white ape (Jul 4, 2020)

It sure why I can’t edit my own posts in my log.... anyway. 

cals 2488
protein 156
carbs 239
fat 104

Had a lot of eggs, dairy and ribeye today. Want to keep my fats lower. Just saw Jins post about some wizardry called a sous vid machine or something. Gonna go do some research


----------



## white ape (Jul 6, 2020)

Day 3: no alcohol 

total cals 2350
protein 194
carbs 163
fat 93

spent time with my wife and kid. Meal prepped for the week. Went on a couple walks. ~3 miles overall. Still looking for a gym


----------



## white ape (Jul 7, 2020)

Day 4 - no booze

2241 total cals
Protein 163
carbs 202
fat 80

feel a little hungry most of the day. Fell short on protein. Should be up around 200. Finally came in under on my fats. 

should have mentioned current weight when I started the log again. Was at ~210. Caloric goal each day is 2460. I’m trying to stay a bit below that. Like 2300ish


----------



## CJ (Jul 7, 2020)

Good job on dropping the booze.


----------



## white ape (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks CJ. This is only day 5, but so far so good.


----------



## CJ (Jul 7, 2020)

white ape said:


> Thanks CJ. This is only day 5, but so far so good.



You can't get to 100+ without going through 1-5 first.


----------



## Trump (Jul 7, 2020)

one day at a time is all you can do buddy, 



white ape said:


> Thanks CJ. This is only day 5, but so far so good.


----------



## white ape (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks dude. Think I found a gym. A little hardcore one. Gonna check it out after work. The owner coached for USA weightlifting and USA powerlifting. They got strong man equipment as well. 

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## PZT (Jul 7, 2020)

white ape said:


> Thanks dude. Think I found a gym. A little hardcore one. Gonna check it out after work. The owner coached for USA weightlifting and USA powerlifting. They got strong man equipment as well.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!



Having those experienced coaches would be priceless.


----------



## CJ (Jul 7, 2020)

white ape said:


> Thanks dude. Think I found a gym. A little hardcore one. Gonna check it out after work. The owner coached for USA weightlifting and USA powerlifting. They got strong man equipment as well.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!



Eric Bodhorn? Elevate Barbell?


----------



## white ape (Jul 7, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Eric Bodhorn? Elevate Barbell?



*Owners Dan and Jennifer Gaudreau

i didn’t research them, but they own the gym

Rocky Mountain Lifting Club *


----------



## tinymk (Jul 7, 2020)

They are associated with the Colorado branch of the USAPL. Have been for decades it seems.  Good people, I have talked to Dan several times.


----------



## white ape (Jul 7, 2020)

tinymk said:


> They are associated with the Colorado branch of the USAPL. Have been for decades it seems.  Good people, I have talked to Dan several times.



I’m excited about it. Swing in there in about an hour to see what’s up


----------



## white ape (Jul 7, 2020)

Well... guess I should have called first. Access only club. Meeting Dan tomorrow at 530 and he will make sure I’m good to go for his club. Peeking in the windows. This is where I belong. Hope he accepts me


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 7, 2020)

Sounds like it will be a cool place


----------



## white ape (Jul 7, 2020)

Yeah. It does. Super stoked. Also had a follow up with my TRT doc this morning. Getting bumped to 200mg test C once a week along with 2mg of anastrozol. Will do blood work in 4 weeks to see what’s up


----------



## white ape (Jul 8, 2020)

Day 5 - no booze, its getting easier. The Weekend will be the urge again I am sure. 

Total Cal - 2370
Protein 170
Carb - 284
Fat - 55

Kept the fats low today. Need to increase protein to 200+


----------



## CJ (Jul 8, 2020)

white ape said:


> Day 5 - no booze, its getting easier. The Weekend will be the urge again I am sure.



Try having a conversation about it with whomever your with this weekend. I'm sure they'll have your back and help you out. Teamwork!!! 

Get a calendar and a red Sharpie. Put it in a place you see daily, so you have some accountability. Every day that goes by and you don't drink, put a big red X over that day. Keep the streak going. Soon that calendar in itself will give you extra motivation to hit your goal. Imagine how bad you'd feel if you had to end the streak? 

(*not my idea, I've heard it from others before) .


----------



## white ape (Jul 8, 2020)

Good advice. It’s pretty much what I’m doing here. With both diet and drinking. I have people watching and it helps keep me accountable. 

it was like I was getting sucker punch from multiple angles when I start this back up again. It was a perfect storm to get started. Now it’s consistency, patience, and accountability


----------



## white ape (Jul 9, 2020)

Got me all signed up with Dan. Signed up for coaching as well. Deadlifts on Friday will be the first workout. 

dude asked if I had chuck T’s or converse. I told him no. He said “well go buy a pair. They’re cheap”. Hahaha


----------



## white ape (Jul 9, 2020)

Day 6 - booze free

2089 cal
protein 130
carbs 225
fat 73

a bit shy on totally calories for today. Came nowhere close to my protein goals. Meal prepped Sunday and kinda ran out of food. Got restocked this evening. Will have to add more meat to the meal prep situation for each day.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 9, 2020)

Good Job VanillaGorilla!  If you ever wanna talk about some coping mechs or anything, hit me up.


----------



## white ape (Jul 10, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Good Job VanillaGorilla!  If you ever wanna talk about some coping mechs or anything, hit me up.




thanks for the offer man. I may just do that!


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 10, 2020)

18 months sober here.  PM me and I’ll give u my phone number if u ever want to talk. Even if u don’t wanna talk, it’s good to connect with like-minded folks


----------



## white ape (Jul 10, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> 18 months sober here.  PM me and I’ll give u my phone number if u ever want to talk. Even if u don’t wanna talk, it’s good to connect with like-minded folks



you’re awesome man. Thank you. 

thank you all for the support


----------



## white ape (Jul 10, 2020)

Day 7 in the books

so I didn’t track food today. Nothing was prepped. Ate two breakfast burritos around 9am and then ate about 9oz of chicken thighs and 2 cups of white rice for dinner. 

deadlifts tomorrow with my coach!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 10, 2020)

Same here man, about 4.5 yrs clean and sober right now. I first got sober in '99 and had 15 yrs of sobriety when I relapsed on opiates in 2015. I honestly have not drank alcohol since '99.


----------



## white ape (Jul 10, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Same here man, about 4.5 yrs clean and sober right now. I first got sober in '99 and had 15 yrs of sobriety when I relapsed on opiates in 2015. I honestly have not drank alcohol since '99.



quite a few of y’all here. 

I always think of Rich Roll when I think about this topic. Was drinking and drugging and then at 40 or some shit he decides to change his life and becomes a hardcore ultra runner. 

I suppose many of you turned to the iron when you turned away from drugs and drinking. I’ve met people who got sober only to trade that addiction for another one called work. My last boss was this type of person. 

I never considered myself to have an addictive personally. I’ve quit dipping cold turkey for 4 months this last time. Hopefully it’s as easy to drop drinking. Issue with dip is I started working again and bought a can. Which turned the old habit right back on. 

I suppose that no matter how long it’s been, I will probably always have to have my guard up as far as booze go


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 10, 2020)

Yeah tobacco was tough for me. In some ways harder than drugs and alcohol to quit because it wasn't destroying my life in such an obvious, profound way.


----------



## The Tater (Jul 10, 2020)

Keep fighting it one day at a time. Addiction is a mother. Hope the training goes well


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jul 10, 2020)

im in the same boat man. about 6 months for me since my last pinch. I had 'quit' many times before that. I think it came down to stopping when it felt right. for example I knew I couldn't quit while I was active duty. showing up to work at 4am sometimes would piss me off so much... the only thing that could keep me from ripping peoples heads off was throwing a fat chaw in... then at the end of the day to finally relax, sit in front of the tv with another fat chaw to wind down. It wasn't until I got rid of the things that incentivized me throwing a dip in that I was finally able to stop.


----------



## white ape (Jul 10, 2020)

Yep. I don’t dip at home or on weekends. Just during the day at work. So I can’t same that I’m addicted. More of a habit.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 10, 2020)

I dip all day, every day.  No end in sight.
Good on y’all for quitting though.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jul 10, 2020)

its possible..


----------



## white ape (Jul 11, 2020)

Day 8!

and deadlift day!

calories 2308
protein 156
carb 238
fat 80

deadlift day
4x8x195 
Pulldown 4x8x140
Hammer row 4x8x55 (each arm)
Seated leg curl 3x8x70
Leg raise 3x15

deadlifts not as heavy as I could go. First day in gym in months and working on form with coach. 

hammer machine rows - need to increase weight next workout 

form needs some tweaking. Mostly getting back on heels at start of lift and keeping the bar closer to my shins 

hamstrings are weak as shit. Could not do the glute ham raise to the full capacity that he wanted which is why I ended up doing leg curls.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Once your hamstrings and glutes get stronger, you'll be able to sit back more for a more ideal deadlift position. Keep it up.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 11, 2020)

white ape said:


> Day 8!
> 
> and deadlift day!
> 
> ...


Glute ham raises are hard as hell, man.

I couldn't do a proper set of 12 until I was deadlifting well into the 500s.


----------



## white ape (Jul 11, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Once your hamstrings and glutes get stronger, you'll be able to sit back more for a more ideal deadlift position. Keep it up.



Thanks. My hamstrings have always  been a weak area for me. I have thighs but not much backside.


----------



## white ape (Jul 11, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Glute ham raises are hard as hell, man.
> 
> I couldn't do a proper set of 12 until I was deadlifting well into the 500s.



well shit. I felt like a pussy. Glad it isn’t just me! Thank you


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 11, 2020)

white ape said:


> well shit. I felt like a pussy. Glad it isn’t just me! Thank you



dont beat urself bro, we all are at different points in our venture, and most of us havent lifted a weight for 3 months so give urself a break i have to remind myself that daily lately. keep grinding. i also have the same issue with my deadlift.


----------



## white ape (Jul 11, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> dont beat urself bro, we all are at different points in our venture, and most of us havent lifted a weight for 3 months so give urself a break i have to remind myself that daily lately. keep grinding. i also have the same issue with my deadlift.



thanks Gibz. It wasn’t the deadlift that hurt my ego though. Haha. It was those dang glute/ham raises. Couldnt even do one real rep.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 11, 2020)

white ape said:


> thanks Gibz. It wasn’t the deadlift that hurt my ego though. Haha. It was those dang glute/ham raises. Couldnt even do one real rep.



ok well get on them leg curls and rdls...


----------



## CJ (Jul 11, 2020)

white ape said:


> thanks Gibz. It wasn’t the deadlift that hurt my ego though. Haha. It was those dang glute/ham raises. Couldnt even do one real rep.



GHRs are no joke!

You can do the eccentric portion of Nordic Curls to strength that up. Basically lock your feet in place, go from kneeling to flat, under control. Don't smash ya face!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 11, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> I dip all day, every day.  No end in sight.
> Good on y’all for quitting though.



I'm chewing right now. &#55357;&#56873;


----------



## white ape (Jul 12, 2020)

Close grip bench 4x8x135
Dip machine 4x8x90 EA
Tricep press down 4x8x (10th setting )
Ez bar curl 4x8x65
Hammer curl 4x8x30 EA


----------



## white ape (Jul 14, 2020)

Squat day. There sure is a lot to learn about form!

squat 6x8x155 (working form)
leg press 4x8x270
leg extension 4x8
Low back extension 4x15
Knee raises 4x15


----------



## white ape (Jul 14, 2020)

Also had doc raise my TRT dose to 200mg once a week. With that he also put me in 2mg anastrozol. Dosed all that this morning


----------



## CJ (Jul 14, 2020)

white ape said:


> Also had doc raise my TRT dose to 200mg once a week. With that he also put me in 2mg anastrozol. Dosed all that this morning



Were you on Anastrozole before? Hefty dose to start, and most need none at that dose of Test.


----------



## white ape (Jul 14, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Were you on Anastrozole before? Hefty dose to start, and most need none at that dose of Test.



i started with 100mg test C. Four week bloods showed elevated E levels. My test levels were still down at 311. Pre-TRT they were 143. Range 250-800. So he put me on 1mg anastrozol taken same time as injection and bumped me to 150mg. 

A week later at our follow up I asked to go up to 200mg test C because my T levels were still so low. He agreed, but also bumped the anastrozol to 2mg taken same time as shot. 

I thought it was a premature thing to do, but I have bloods in a couple more weeks to check it all out. I would have liked to see if 1mg had worked with the 200mg dose. 

i felt the effects of elevated estrogen. Didn’t like it. Not one bit. I know that low estrogen can be an issue as well. What are the symptoms of low estrogen?


----------



## CJ (Jul 14, 2020)

white ape said:


> What are the symptoms of low estrogen?



I got really painful joints, especially my elbows. I believe sexual dysfunction can happen too. Also, sufficient estrogen is part of the muscle building process.


----------



## white ape (Jul 14, 2020)

Right on. I knew I didn’t want to crash my estrogen. Have to have healthy levels. My body loves to produce it though! 

we will see what happens. Got three weeks until a blood work. Doc will adjust me from there. 

thanks CJ


----------



## white ape (Jul 16, 2020)

Bench day

4x8x135. Working form. I have never benched like this before. Shoulder blades tucked, arch in back, pressing with my heels, grip as wide as allowed. All new. It will take a bit getting used to. Shoulder felt good though. It was a huge concern for me. Haven’t done much benching in the last couple years. Dumbbells here and there.

4x8 hammer incline press machine
4x8 barbell front raise
4x8 machine lateral raise
4x8 rear felt machine. 

this coach does not want me to do any over head lifting. Totally against it. I’m not sure how I feel about that. I always enjoyed putting weight overhead.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 16, 2020)

white ape said:


> Bench day
> 
> 4x8x135. Working form. I have never benched like this before. Shoulder blades tucked, arch in back, pressing with my heels, grip as wide as allowed. All new. It will take a bit getting used to. Shoulder felt good though. It was a huge concern for me. Haven’t done much benching in the last couple years. Dumbbells here and there.
> 
> ...



That style of benching will help prolong your shoulder if you keep doing it right. Hopefully he'll incorporate shoulder rotation exercises to help keep them healthy for you. 

Overhead pressing varies person to person. My last coach didn't do them either. So, he didn't prescribe them. You can still build your bench fine without them, I believe. Keep working technique, and the numbers will keep growing.


----------



## white ape (Jul 16, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> That style of benching will help prolong your shoulder if you keep doing it right. Hopefully he'll incorporate shoulder rotation exercises to help keep them healthy for you.
> 
> Overhead pressing varies person to person. My last coach didn't do them either. So, he didn't prescribe them. You can still build your bench fine without them, I believe. Keep working technique, and the numbers will keep growing.



thanks man. Appreciate the words. My shoulder felt well during the workout. Not sure what the full plan is. I know the only day he wants shoulders worked is on bench day. Zero other shoulder work during the week. He says that shoulders are the number one injury. He wants to balance my muscles there and keep them healthy. I can appreciate that and have trust in him. Just enjoyed putting weight overhead before. Like he said though, can’t get points in a PL meet by over head pressing


----------



## white ape (Jul 18, 2020)

Deadlift day again. 

warm up followed by 

4x8x225 deadlift 
4x8 lat pulldown
4x8 hammer machine row
4x8 seated leg curl 
4x15 knee raises 

form is getting better. Colorado has now mandated masks in public places. Mask + 95 degrees + no AC = fun and sweaty deadlift day

oh yeah! Two weeks no drinking.


----------



## white ape (Jul 21, 2020)

Squat day. Form is getting better 

4x8x185 squat
4x8x320 leg press 
4x8 leg extensions 
4x8 low back machine
3x15 knee raise

need to work on exploding up.


----------



## white ape (Jul 25, 2020)

Deadlift day. My left hip is tight and hurting. It was difficult to squat down enough to get into a good position. It was from crease of butt cheek to the front of leg crease. Not the pain is all down my outer thigh. 

Deads 4x8x245
lat pull down 4x8
rows 4x8
leg curl 4x8
knee raises 3x15

three weeks with no booze. Can’t lie, I crave it at times. All in all, life has been better without it though. Still would savor the fuk out of a beer or whiskey though. Oh well.


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2020)

Three weeks!!!

Keep it going!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 25, 2020)

white ape said:


> Deadlift day. My left hip is tight and hurting. It was difficult to squat down enough to get into a good position. It was from crease of butt cheek to the front of leg crease. Not the pain is all down my outer thigh.
> 
> Deads 4x8x245
> lat pull down 4x8
> ...



Man I was having similar pain a few leg days ago, and I noticed it was at a time where I had really been doing no stretching before my workouts. So for the next leg day I did about 3-4 mins of stretching and it seemed to be fine.

Congrats on the sobriety. I know it can be hard. Do you think you might be an alcoholic? (I know this is a general term that takes on a lot of different forms, but I think in general people who call themselves alcoholics have a more difficult time staying sober than normal folks.)


----------



## white ape (Jul 25, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Man I was having similar pain a few leg days ago, and I noticed it was at a time where I had really been doing no stretching before my workouts. So for the next leg day I did about 3-4 mins of stretching and it seemed to be fine.
> 
> Congrats on the sobriety. I know it can be hard. Do you think you might be an alcoholic? (I know this is a general term that takes on a lot of different forms, but I think in general people who call themselves alcoholics have a more difficult time staying sober than normal folks.)



i don’t really consider myself to be an alcoholic. By standard definition, most would probably call me that though. I haven’t had a drink in 3 weeks and I went cold turkey. No withdrawals or anything. Other than a thirst that could only be quenched with a cocktail. So I was never addicted on a physical level. I think I just like getting fukked up and escaping from reality. 

humans have been finding ways to alter their reality since man first walked. It’s in our nature. It’s fun until you can’t control how much you do it or to what level. I was really just at the point where I had a difficult time regulating the amount I was consuming.


----------



## white ape (Jul 25, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Man I was having similar pain a few leg days ago, and I noticed it was at a time where I had really been doing no stretching before my workouts. So for the next leg day I did about 3-4 mins of stretching and it seemed to be fine.
> 
> Congrats on the sobriety. I know it can be hard. Do you think you might be an alcoholic? (I know this is a general term that takes on a lot of different forms, but I think in general people who call themselves alcoholics have a more difficult time staying sober than normal folks.)




the pain started when I switched to sumo deadlift. Maybe muscles and tendons that normally didn’t get worked are now taking a beating due to leg angle


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 25, 2020)

white ape said:


> the pain started when I switched to sumo deadlift. Maybe muscles and tendons that normally didn’t get worked are now taking a beating due to leg angle



Very well could be the reason. The area in the back you describe sounds like the ham glute tie in. So, be cautious with sumo, or any wide stance lifting until your hams/glutes are building up. 

I had a similar problem with alcohol years ago. To the point i used it as an escape. Then, it started to become a problem. Soon it will be all behind you, and one day if you want, you can enjoy a cocktail or whatever without it being hindrance. 

Keep pushing brother


----------

